# kijiji alert. '96 Washburn J28SCE Cumberland. S of Hamilton $350



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

I own a '97. Great jumbo acoustic. These guit's are valued of up to $650 mint.
A friend/member wanted to buy mine (not for sale). I pointed this ad out to 
him which is currently been listed for 4 weeks now. His corral is full. If someone's
looking for a nice jumbo acoustic, I'd recommend this.

1996 Washburn jumbo acoustic electric. $350
Loaded with mop inlays on neck and headstock. Guitar is in great condition and sounds amazing. 
Normal wear for an 18 year old guitar. Comes with hard case. Guitar or possible amp trade.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to own a cumberland jumbo and deeply regret selling it

great price on that one...i got 550 for mine, and mine didn't have the fancy inlays or a pickup


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

That is one sweet looking guitar, at $350. Did the economy out there tank again and no one told the rest of us. That's been on kijiji for 4 weeks and no takers.


----------

